# Zheng Gu Tui Na



## lhommedieu (Jun 29, 2003)

If any one is interested in learning Tui Na (especially useful for healing martial arts injuries), the following may be of interest:

www.zhenggutuina.com

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

I was surprised to learn recently just how popular Tui Na is in the States--it's one of the top several forms of massage.

But, I'll stick with Swedish myself!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Steve, it looks like some good reading. I will check it out.


----------

